# Scales For Measuring Grain



## BeauVinnie (29/11/11)

Hey, just wondering if anyone has a good ebay seller for some digi scales to measure the grain with, i have a tiny kitchen one that i can only do 400g increments and am over it. Any advice would be sweet 

cheers


----------



## cdbrown (29/11/11)

I have this http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/270828186513 and very happy with it. Was $39 with free delivery so search around for it.


----------



## Spork (29/11/11)

I got some for $16-$17 from a Chinese seller on flea bay. 7kg max in 1g increments. Working great so far...


----------



## manticle (29/11/11)

Would have to check the make and can't remember who I got it from (as in which seller) but digital scales seems to be one of those things I look for on ebay that actually suggests a bargain.

Mine have been running well for about 2 years and measure five or ten? kg at a time (my hopper only takes one which is why I'm unsure).

Anyway $10 plus minimal postage, it's hard to go too wrong.

2 that I got for measuring salts and hops are also running fine (when there's good batteries inside) and I do cane them. Sit them in water and wort on the table, forget to put the covers on, etc. One was 99 cents (plus postage).


----------



## rob2263 (29/11/11)

I have a set of these and they work great..

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DIGITAL-POSTAL-...=item414a0c9293


----------



## bignath (29/11/11)

manticle said:


> 2 that I got for measuring salts and hops are also running fine 9when there's good batteries inside) and I do can them. Sit them in water and wort on the table, forget to put the covers on etc. One was 99C plus postage.



Yasmani, is that you???

Do your salts and hops give you the lucky taste?

I think ive uncovered a conspiracy......


----------



## Cocko (29/11/11)

Very good pishab Nath! Good Pishab to all...


----------



## freezkat (29/11/11)

Big Nath said:


> Yasmani, is that you???
> 
> Do your salts and hops give you the lucky taste?
> 
> I think ive uncovered a conspiracy......


I have one just like this. Cheap, no batteries, up to 5Kg...accurate enough.


----------



## manticle (29/11/11)

That's what alcohol free nights do to you.

Im trying to pullet some sheeps into good hearty sirip but Im worry there salty seeds can run over in my wine glass


----------



## Cocko (29/11/11)

manticle said:


> Im trying to pullet some sheeps into good hearty sirip but Im worry there salty seeds can run over in my wine glass




Thats be funny!

Gold.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## QldKev (30/11/11)

I'm using a set like these 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/40KG-Digital-Tr...=item2316d60885 

Some may remember the free Australia Post ones from on here a while back. 

Hang a Handi pal off it and it's too easy. 

QldKev


----------



## black_labb (30/11/11)

for my last double batch I used the digital bathroom scales for the base malt. I used the kitchen scales for the specialty stuff


----------



## The Pope (30/11/11)

I got some 35kg in 1g incriment scales on Ebay for around $50.
I figured at that size it will do my grain bill as well as my hops additions and anything else needed... 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kitchen-Shop-El...=item3f0f4d3bcc


----------



## under (30/11/11)

+1 Same here -

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kitchen-Shop-El...=item3f0f4d3bcc


----------



## Malted (30/11/11)

under said:


> +1 Same here -
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kitchen-Shop-El...=item3f0f4d3bcc



Yes I got these scales some time ago and am very happy with them also. Some scales you have to make sure the item is centered on them, these ones record truthfully even if the weight is on one corner. They also have an internal battery so once charged you can use them anywhere without being plugged in. As a commercial style they have an LCD screen on the front and the back - I have them on the table in my shed and sometimes fill from one side and sometimes from the other (depending upon which bulk grain I am chasing!) and don't need to move the scales to suit.


----------



## Malted (30/11/11)

manticle said:


> That's what alcohol free nights do to you.
> 
> Im trying to pullet some sheeps into good hearty sirip but Im worry there salty seeds can run over in my wine glass




Good times lucky sheep pishab!


----------



## Deebo (30/11/11)

under said:


> +1 Same here -
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kitchen-Shop-El...=item3f0f4d3bcc



+1 again. (Not sure if I got from same seller but same scales)


----------



## pokolbinguy (20/1/12)

Hi all,

Just thought I would post this up.

Received a set of scales today that I bought off ebay, cost me $47.90 delivered. 

Good for 35kg, in 1g increments.

Build quality is fine, might not be up for commercial use but at <$50 and for homebrew and weighing around the house, oh and will be used for weighing vineyard chemicals aswell, they will do the job. 

I checked their accuracy against two other set of scales, one set in the winery at work and another set of kitchen scales at home, both times the readings were exactly the same down to the gram. That's accurate enough for me!!!

They can also calculate prices, not that I can work out how to save prices to the memory as the instructions I got don't seem to match the scales I got. But you can input the price and it will give you the answer still. Will be a bit of "fun" when measuring grain, can see how much a brew costs. 

Anyway I guess I will see how they go over the long run but for now they seem $$ well spent.

Cheers, Pok.

Photo of the scales. 




Link to same scales and same seller.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/270839659468?ss...984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Florian (20/1/12)

^^ Got the same set as Pok, have had them for three years and they've gone through some serious mistreatment, drenched in beer and hot wort, covered in dust, even drove the car onto them once (well, the wife...). Still work fine.

Also use them to weigh luggage before plane trips when the bathroom scales are out of batteries again.

EDIT: They also have a display on both sides which comes in handy when weighing bulky stuff.


----------



## Malted (20/1/12)

pokolbinguy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I would post this up.
> 
> ...



Yep +1 from me Pok. I have the exact same set. I have tried calibration weights on them and they are good to the gram. Another feature you may not have noticed yet is that they have an internal battery, once charged you can cart them around and use them without plugging into a powerpoint (eg good for weighing luggage before going to the airport). 
Plus with a LCD screen on 2 sides you can bung them on a bench/table and throw the grain at it from either side.


----------



## pokolbinguy (20/1/12)

Malted said:


> Yep +1 from me Pok. I have the exact same set. I have tried calibration weights on them and they are good to the gram. Another feature you may not have noticed yet is that they have an internal battery, once charged you can cart them around and use them without plugging into a powerpoint (eg good for weighing luggage before going to the airport).
> Plus with a LCD screen on 2 sides you can bung them on a bench/table and throw the grain at it from either side.




Awesome. Any idea how you set the memory buttons??


----------



## Cocko (20/1/12)

pokolbinguy said:


> Awesome. Any idea how you set the memory buttons??



Didn't it come with a manual?


----------



## pokolbinguy (20/1/12)

Cocko said:


> Didn't it come with a manual?



Sure did....was even in English....just for the wrong scales....


----------



## Malted (20/1/12)

pokolbinguy said:


> Awesome. Any idea how you set the memory buttons??



Nah I have only played with the prices for shits and giggles, can't remember right now how to do it. 
Another feature which is very good is that the item being weighed does not have to be central on the plate - works just as accurately anywhere on the plate, off to the side or on a corner - tested it with a 50g calibration weight.


----------



## ian ulrick (15/10/12)

Deebo said:


> +1 again. (Not sure if I got from same seller but same scales)



On sale for the next 2 days @ $36.00 delivered. One on the way for me. Thanks for your report Pok :icon_cheers: .
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/270839659468?ss...984.m1439.l2649


----------



## sp0rk (15/10/12)

oohhhh, very tempting
if only i didn't have to leave to go on holiday in Fiji on saturday...


----------



## bignath (15/10/12)

WOW, that's a pretty good deal innit?

just pushed the button on these scales. Will be very handy.

As well as measuring grain, i plan to use it to support my cubes as i'm filling to get an idea of how much is in there. And for double batches, just halve the post boil volume without trub losses, and then fill to weight on the scales for each cube.

Too easy.

Cheers for the heads up!


----------



## Parks (15/10/12)

Baldrick said:


> On sale for the next 2 days @ $36.00 delivered. One on the way for me. Thanks for your report Pok :icon_cheers: .
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/270839659468?ss...984.m1439.l2649



Awesome bump, bought!


----------



## jayahhdee (15/10/12)

Awesome deal, jumping on board


----------



## MetalRooster (15/10/12)

me too... nice bump!


----------



## ian ulrick (15/10/12)

Chris Mackenzie said:


> me too... nice bump
> 
> Also in black with this link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/270839659455?ss...984.m1497.l2649


----------



## siiren (15/10/12)

Nice find Baldrick. I got the black ones h34r:


----------



## canon1ball (15/10/12)

Thanks for the tip, just ordered.


----------



## citizensnips (15/10/12)

just bought me some tooo 
cheers


----------



## Wolfman (15/10/12)

Got mine! Thinking of doing a high gravity brew and spilt between two cubes. Like BigNath but I don't have the full capacity for a double batch YET!


----------



## QldKev (16/10/12)

One on it's way to sunny Queensland. 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## NickB (16/10/12)

I've had the same set as Pok and Florian for a couple of years - stainless top showing some signs of rust but working perfectly - coming in very handy weighing our new puppies ATM as well


----------



## Parks (16/10/12)

NickB said:


> I've had the same set as Pok and Florian for a couple of years - stainless top showing some signs of rust but working perfectly - coming in very handy weighing our new puppies ATM as well


Great idea. We can weigh the kids before putting them on ebay h34r:


----------



## Brew Matt (16/10/12)

I have also found these scales to be good. Works just as well as a commercial scale I purchased for $500


----------



## Aces High (16/10/12)

one coming to WA


----------



## bignath (16/10/12)

......the dude selling these things is having a heart attack right now.

How many has he sold during the past 24hours! :lol:


----------



## NickB (16/10/12)

Parks said:


> Great idea. We can weigh the kids before putting them on ebay h34r:



For some reason though, they just won't fit in the airlock like a kitten will....




h34r


----------



## Parks (16/10/12)

NickB said:


> For some reason though, they just won't fit in the airlock like a kitten will....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





... and of course I'm joking. I'm dying for the day I can brew and say "clean up daddy's beer mess kids!"


----------



## benno1973 (16/10/12)

Careful what you say... B) 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2011-07-17/kids...le-ebay/2797604

(I sold mine on gumtree for this reason)


----------



## NickB (16/10/12)

Parks said:


> ... and of course I'm joking. I'm dying for the day I can brew and say "clean up daddy's beer mess kids!"



Sadly, puppy 'babies' are really only good at two things - pissing and shitting. Scratch that, there's a third. Waking me up multiple times a night.....

But they're awesome 

Live streaming during work hours Here on UStream


----------



## bum (16/10/12)

They're all asleep. Could you pop home and give them a bit of a poke?

Cheers.


----------



## Parks (16/10/12)

NickB said:


> Sadly, puppy 'babies' are really only good at two things - pissing and shitting. Scratch that, there's a third. Waking me up multiple times a night.....
> 
> But they're awesome
> 
> Live streaming during work hours Here on UStream



Getting a little :icon_offtopic: now... but... can you poke them with a stick cause they're all just sleeping.


----------



## NickB (16/10/12)

Look now - I am home. This is on you though - unhappy puppies make an unhappy nick! I'll wave


----------



## bum (16/10/12)

Daaww!

Cheers for that.


----------



## NickB (16/10/12)

Lol, they're famous now 

Anyone who wants one (shameless plug) they'll be available in around 6 weeks. 5 males, 5 females, all purebred Chocolate Labs.....

Anyone who wants to make a road-trip will be guaranteed a few beers for free 

EDIT: another close up at 1pm Qld time (2pm EDST) or in 13 mins


----------



## ian ulrick (16/10/12)

Posted and on the way. I sure like the quick response. Bit by bit and I'll be in AG and be envious no more (or is that jealous) of a lot of you out there.


----------



## NickB (16/10/12)

Sorry for the :icon_offtopic: 

Puppies about ready for a feeding from mum


----------



## bum (18/10/12)

I purchased one of these the night before last. Just arrived now - ridiculously fast service from the seller there.

Arrived in somewhat flimsy retail packaging only - no damage though so I have no complaint there.

I'm a bit unhappy with the power cable arrangement. IEC cable plugs in vertically from underneath and the cable must flex 90 degrees immediately at the end of the plug - little bit of stress placed on it there, I'd imagine.

The adjustable feet are a bit dinky and quite short so you'll need to make sure the surface you're using them on is already pretty level. The fact that it has adjustable feet and a level bubble at all is pretty good either way.

The pan seems kinda dinky which might not be great in the clumy environment that is my brewery. We'll see.

Those minor complaints aside the unit seems awesome and excellent value at $36 delivered. Easy to use and seemingly quite accurate based on the limited testing I've been able to do on it so far. Only thing I'd like it to do that it doesn't is be able to show the full weight after a tare operation has been done without taking the item off the scale - not really an issue though.

[EDIT: typos, javascript issues, misc deletions]


----------



## benno1973 (18/10/12)

Sounds like a good unit for $36. What do you mean by this though bum?...



bum said:


> Only thing I'd like it to do that it doesn't is be able to show the full weight after a tare operation has been done without taking the item off the scale - not really an issue though.


----------



## Brew Matt (18/10/12)

bum said:


> I purchased one of these the night before last. Just arrived now - ridiculously fast service from the seller there.
> 
> Arrived in somewhat flimsy retail packaging only - no damage though so I have no complaint there.
> 
> ...



Quick question to anyone that has one of these scales. When you remove the metal weighing plate, does the underside only have 3 alignment pins to go into the 5 available holes?


----------



## bum (18/10/12)

Yeah, I even confused myself writing that one.

Something along the lines of toggling between two weights. Say, add Xkg of grain, tare, add Ykg of grain, switch back to view total weight. As I say, not an essential feature but would have been nice to have - certainly outside of what the device is designed for so not a real complaint.


----------



## bum (18/10/12)

Yeah, three pins here, Matt. It does sit firmly on all the sensors though so I think all the pins do is stop it from sliding off the top.


----------



## Malted (18/10/12)

NickB said:


> For some reason though, they just won't fit in the airlock like a kitten will....


----------



## bignath (18/10/12)

bum said:


> I'm a bit unhappy with the power cable arrangement. IEC cable plugs in vertically from underneath and the cable must flex 90 degrees immediately at the end of the plug - little bit of stress placed on it there, I'd imagine.



bum,

if you had an actual right angle IEC would that be a problem? 

I have one left over from another build so if that's the go, i'll be able to use that instead of the one supplied.


----------



## bum (18/10/12)

The socket is recessed so it would depend on the plug itself.

I don't want to give the impression that the cable situation is super-dodgy. It isn't. The cable isn't tight against the bench/ground/whatever. It's just that it doesn't seem ideal to me.


----------



## Amber Fluid (18/10/12)

I convinced SWMBO to get me one for Xmas... I couldn't justify it right now unfortunately. She got the black one so now the pain waiting for December 25.


----------



## sponge (18/10/12)

Although I already have a couple of grain scales (both the same model as eah other that I purcahsed a few years ago), the ones I have only weighed up to 5kg, so with a bucket etc on there to hold the grain, they weren't big enough for a single batch.

These ones should be a nice replacement for my current scales.

But as said previously, this guy must've got a huuuuge amount of business in the time that this sale was on through AHB...


----------



## bignath (18/10/12)

sponge said:


> But as said previously, this guy must've got a huuuuge amount of business in the time that this sale was on through AHB...



After i purchased mine, i was keeping an eye on the listing. Refreshing it every couple of hours, whilst i was in front of the laptop checking emails.

In one night, he has sold atleast 110+ units.

I bought two, one for me, one for my brewing mate, my dad bought a set as he's about to start moving toward AG brewing....


----------



## billygoat (18/10/12)

bum said:


> The socket is recessed so it would depend on the plug itself.
> 
> I don't want to give the impression that the cable situation is super-dodgy. It isn't. The cable isn't tight against the bench/ground/whatever. It's just that it doesn't seem ideal to me.


Bum,
I have had a set of these scales for about two years. Once you have charged up the internal battery, it will work for ages without having to plug the AC cable in.


----------



## bum (18/10/12)

That's good to hear.

Cheers, billygoat.


----------



## stux (8/11/12)

The Pope said:


> I got some 35kg in 1g incriment scales on Ebay for around $50.
> I figured at that size it will do my grain bill as well as my hops additions and anything else needed...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kitchen-Shop-El...=item3f0f4d3bcc



Anyone know where to get a manual for these scales?

Mine didn't come with one, and I want to know how to re-calibrate... if I can...


----------



## QldKev (8/11/12)

Stux said:


> Anyone know where to get a manual for these scales?
> 
> Mine didn't come with one, and I want to know how to re-calibrate... if I can...



You can't  

http://www.china-huade.com/product_images/...en_pdf__654.pdf

edit: That's not exactly the same manual that came with mine.


QldKev


----------



## stux (8/11/12)

QldKev said:


> You can't
> 
> http://www.china-huade.com/product_images/...en_pdf__654.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks



Last time I though it was out by nearly 500g on a 25KG bill. Will have to check it more thoroughly


----------



## Amber Fluid (1/12/12)

SWMBO said I could have an early Xmas present so I just opened my scales up.

I am finding it hard to adjust the bubble to be in the middle of the level. I have been fiddling around with the feet now for 20 minutes but it seems like the thread to 2 on one side is far too short so the feet drop out.

Has anyone else experienced this problem?... I would rather not have to prop up one side of the scales to accommodate.

How far out are your feet screwed for the adjustment?


----------



## ratchie (1/12/12)

The bubble on my scales was way out probably 50mm so I used a small spirit level and adjusted the legs until it was level,they are good scales just don't trust the bubble.


----------



## Amber Fluid (12/12/12)

Sheesh, the black scales have shot up in price.... now $69.90.


----------



## Fents (12/12/12)

Amber Fluid said:


> Sheesh, the black scales have shot up in price.... now $69.90.



maybe because about 50 AHB members brought them all within a week! supply and demand!


----------



## DU99 (12/12/12)

What about these scales there black and free post or even this one


----------



## Amber Fluid (12/12/12)

DU99 said:


> What about these scales there black and free post or even this one




Yep, they could certainly be good scales and at a resonable price. Nevertheless, I was reffering to the ones in this thread that were $36 but are now $69.90.


----------



## DU99 (12/12/12)

No problem then..


----------



## benno1973 (20/3/13)

I bought some of these 35kg/2g scales about a month ago. When I plugged them in, there was a big bang and a flash, and my circuit breaker tripped. I reset the circuit breaker, and the scales worked fine for about 2 weeks. Then they had issues turning on. Sometimes they would, sometimes they wouldn't. Then they wouldn't turn on at all - there was a faint beep, the screen went green, but no numbers. Then the plug point fell out when I was trying to remove the kettle cable.

Anyway, I emailed ozplaza.living on ebay and explained the story. They emailed me straight back on a Sunday, apologized for the inconvenience, and arranged for a new set to be sent out to me, which have since arrived. No requirement for me to email them a photo of the damage, and more importantly, no requirement for me to return the scales which would have cost a fair bit (they are pretty big!). Overall, great service from the ebay seller.

The scales are cheap and lightweight, but they seem pretty accurate.


----------

